# DRI Flexibility Points



## RuralEngineer (Feb 25, 2015)

still having problems buying points @ $0.09 within the 28 day window as a GOLD tier member.  sometimes it works other times requires manual over ride.  curious how it is working for other GOLD or Plantinum users.  Don't recall the issue at the Silver tier.


----------

